# Dull bits.



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Don’t throw them away yet.. 
I found a new use for dull bits. They are perfect for cutting UHMW and other plastics. 
Give it a try


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

  Do you bungee jump by chance   

Dull bits are dangerous, they make bits for plastic and UHMW, they are made so they don't cut out as much stock in one pass but they are very sharp  and don't gull up with stock the norm, some have a oversize flute/furrow/helical grooves the norm is just one.
Some don't have flutes at all, they look like a steel deburing bits, the ones you can use in hand grinders air & elec.sometimes called die grinders,deburing tools.


"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Router, Dull bits should not be used, they are not safe. Machine shops can often resharpen them for less than the cost of replacing them. If the bits are out of tolerance and cant be reused keep them in coffee cans; one for high speed steel and one for carbide. Both of these materials can be recycled and you can put some cash back into your pockets. (Don't expect to see much from HSS but carbide may surprise you)


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> Do you bungee jump by chance


Bungee jump you say Bj?
Ha, If I was any taller than 5'8" , I would get dizzy  



> Dull bits are dangerous


Yes I know but, but it's a amall price I pay considering that my dull bits were once touched by a beautifull woman that got a way so I can't trow them away. And I just know that every time i use one of those dull bits, no matter where she is now, she can feel me thinking about her and she gets worried. and her husband feels miserable and jealous when he sees that look on her face. so it all evens out


----------

